# Help Identify my new smoker please!



## natdiamond (Nov 5, 2007)

I got this for $30. It's got some rust, but my power drill and some wire brush tips did a pretty good job on it so far. I think it's either a char-broil silver smoker or a brinkman smoke n' pit.
The thing is, there are absolutely NO MARKINGS on it at all! I scowered the whole thing. 
One of the main problems is there are no bolts for holing up the cooking grid. Not even holes where they should be. The 2 rusty grids that it came with just rest in there ( i don't think they were original).
I have not fired this up yet because I want to get new cooking grids. If I get porcelain replacements, are they going to slide around, or will they do a pretty good job of staying in place? 
I see whoever owned it put the smokestack on the outside even with the grid already. I've already purchased metal for the baffle and some expanded steel for a charcoal basket.
Should I take the steel brush to the inside as well? I know no paint, but if I power steel brush it, is that ok?
One last thing, I noticed people said the newer char-broils were thinner steel. Well this thing weighs a ton. Seems like thick steel, if that matters. I've always been happy with my great outdoors smokey mountain vertical that I converted to electric, but I'm anxious to try my patience at wood smoking! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 5, 2007)

Drill the holes yourself, get cast iron, you'll be much happier. Just season them well.


----------



## greazy (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a damned good thirty dollars! Congrats!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 5, 2007)

i am sure others will be along and help you out......but like greazy said.....looks like 30 bux well spent

d88de


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sure looks like a Silver Smoker to me.  Is that an added vent on the end of it ???


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 5, 2007)

Pic is a lil small!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




charbroil.............


----------



## flattop (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks just like mine...CharBroil. And yep...... very heavy indeed.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd say it's an older Brinkmann Smoke'N Pit.  I'd pay $30 for it.
http://brinkmann.net/Shop/Detail.asp...tmaster&id=283


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

Either a Brinmann or a Chargriller but it's hard to tell I can't see all of it at once.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 5, 2007)

Out of the 2 choices I would say Brinkman, very nice purchase. What is the deal with the size of snorkel on that baby, is that for blowing smoke rings on calm days !!!


----------



## chadpole (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a good deal to me also. Like the others have stated... drill your own holes and get a cast iron grate and make it fit the unit size... you'll be very satisfied. I would love to run across a deal like this! Like you said the heavy duty steel tells you it is an older unit....be glad for that. My .02 cents worth.......


----------



## low&slow (Nov 5, 2007)

Charbroil. Talk about a smoke stack mod!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WOW
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I scrolled the wheel mouse 5 times before I got to the smoker. Heck of a buy for $30.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe this will help you .....

http://www.charbroil.com/CharbroilWa...HEB_Smoker.pdf


----------



## moltenone (Nov 6, 2007)

it's a charbroil,tell me that box behind it and the mega stack are not part of it.was this a heat source?


Mark


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 6, 2007)

I think its a Charbroil. Looking at the temp gauge hole that is pluged and several other little things. Is almost identical to mine. I'll give you $40 for it.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like a Brinkmann-Char-grillers have the SFB on the right hand side.

Really need to post smaller pics-this thing will take half the day to down load for them folks that are still running with dial-up service.


----------



## natdiamond (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry about the huge pic......D'oh! I'll reduce the size and repost.

Well I'm glad you all approve of my bargain. The silver unit in the back is an old fireplace, not part of the smoker!
As far as the smoke stack on the side, it appears as someone just took a metal cutting disc and cut an asteresk in the side. Like an X and a + put together. Or basically what looks like the way you cut a pizza, then just bent the wedges out (away from the smoker). Then placed some kind of 90 degree metal elbow OVER the wedges and screwed the elbow onto the wedges. Then he just fit the vertical pipe right on top of the elbow. The vertical piece is not connected, it's weight keeps it on. Maybee so in a storm I can remove it? I'll take some close up pics later and post them. Small pics I promise.
Just on a side note: I've been lingering around this forum for quite some time. We have a local paper where you can place free ads, so I've been advertising that I was looking for a used wood smoker and I would come pick it up. Well it wasn't free but $30 I'm not complaining! I've run that ad every week for about 4 months! So you guys might want to try the free ad trick, just fax it in once a week, who knows!!
But my point was, even before I got the smoker, I knew I was going to get one, and this forum has proven to be invaluable for information. Your opinions and comments do mean a lot to us newbies. Thank you.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep its a silver, w/ 2 stacks!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll  give ya 60 for it!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey geek the brinkmans have shorter handels than the silvers. I have the brinkman that's a silver. the brinkmans also have a crooked stack and the charbroilers are strait.


----------

